# Camping Fever!



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone else find themselves reading these forums over and over again (and enjoying every moment) because you can't wait for the snow to go away and the temperatures to warm up a bit so you can get that Outback on the road again?!

There's so much work I could be doing, but I'm reading and posting and dreaming of camping instead!







I suspect there's plenty more like me out there. Am I right?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

simply----*YEP!!!!*


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not me, life is so much slower and simpler in the off season









Is it warm yet???

John


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm back in Germany right now, and even with the temparature at 20 degrees, the highways have plenty of TT's and class A's.

People here don't let a little cold weather spoil thier fun.

Me, I'm typing this in front of a fireplace in the hotel lobby. . .to cold outside for me!!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

OH YES! 50 degree and sunny today in Minnesota. VERY EARLY camping fever -- even though we still have 2+ months of winter to get through. This site helps!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The past few winters I couldn't wait for spring. This year I'm taking my wife's advice and not wishing away the winter and it's okay, spring will be here soon enough.

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I agree, Mike...while camping season is wonderful, I have stopped wishing away winter.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not me! I can't wait for this white stuff to disappear, and for the birds to start chirping again. The peace and quiet of the woods, the solitude of the outdoors....the sound of a 6.0L Powerstroke pulling a 26RS to that perfect spot....oops, sorry. I guess I'm just making things worse.

Tim


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Not here in Texas. You want to go this weekend with us!!!!!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> the sound of a 6.0L Powerstroke pulling a 26RS to that perfect spot....oops, sorry. I guess I'm just making things worse.


Did you make the move Tim??

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Yup! pick it up on Monday.

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Heck, the warm temps we've been having this winter, we COULD have went camping.

The snow has been gone here for weeks.....

In fact, we are supposed to have highs in the high 50's through this weekend again.

It was colder in the treestand in November than it has been all January...

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It's been in the 20's all week, tomorrow its supposed to be near 50, then rain and snow on Sunday and Monday, with snow on Tuesday.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

camping479 said:


> The past few winters I couldn't wait for spring. This year I'm taking my wife's advice and not wishing away the winter and it's okay, spring will be here soon enough.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]75839[/snapback]​


I promised myself that THIS was the year that I was going to do the very same thing....I was going to retrain myself to enjoy the winter.....the white stuff ....the cool, refreshing air....the dogs playing in the snow...the deer, fox, & mosse tracks across the back yard (can't see them without now on the ground)...... and then .... um .... well .... an Outback was parked in clear view of every window and door on the back of the house. EVERYTIME I look out there at the white stuff, dogs playing, wildlife tracks....I SEE AN OUTBACK (with only 2/3 of a hitch installed)!!!!!!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm ready to go somewhere but my kids won't be getting a school break until Easter.







Hurricane make up days took the rest. I may take them out for a few days and head to Florida. She looks lonely sitting in the yard all alone.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Heck, the warm temps we've been having this winter, we COULD have went camping.
> 
> The snow has been gone here for weeks.....
> 
> ...


Amen to that Steve
This is a weird winter, The temp goes from teens up to the 50-60s
I'm ready for the 50-60 degree at night time
Is it spring yet









Don


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

socialstudiesmom said:


> Anyone else find themselves reading these forums over and over again (and enjoying every moment) because you can't wait for the snow to go away and the temperatures to warm up a bit so you can get that Outback on the road again?!
> 
> There's so much work I could be doing, but I'm reading and posting and dreaming of camping instead!
> 
> ...


We are very ready for some camping







, but there's no snow here to melt. I think our snowfall total this winter is around 1/16 on an inch







.....

As soon as we get several warm ones in a row we're gonna hit a quick weekender.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd have to flip my Outback upsidedown and use it as a boat to enjoy any camping here in Oregon. Will it EVER stop raining? That's a serious question when it comes from a native Oregonian.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you kiddin me?
I'm sittin here puttin up polls about underwear for cryin out loud!

If I had snow knee deep, that would be one thing.
These warm temps and lookin at my winterized Outback are killin me.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Are you kiddin me?
> I'm sittin here puttin up polls about underwear for cryin out loud!
> 
> If I had snow knee deep, that would be one thing.
> ...


*Are you kidding me????* Trust me - knee-deep snow does NOTHING to cure the feva!!! If we didn't have the snow and ice (or the chance of) - we'd be out there camping .... somewhere!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Today was absolutely gorgous. It was like a spring day in March.

I put the Outback awning out and had a beer.... well it was almost camping









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Today was absolutely gorgous. It was like a spring day in March.
> 
> I put the Outback awning out and had a beer.... well it was almost camping
> 
> ...














































HAH! Thor, we did the same thing! 60* in the sun / 55* under the awning. I'll take it !!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes it was a great day but come on guys putting out the awning. I think you need medication.









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Yes it was a great day but come on guys putting out the awning. I think you need medication.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooo - I NEED SPRING!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Today was absolutely gorgous. It was like a spring day in March.
> 
> I put the Outback awning out and had a beer.... well it was almost camping
> 
> ...


You're right Thor
It was so nice out I even had the thought of sleeping in the camper tonight
But that would mean having to come every now and then for refreshments








And bathroom breaks.
Plus but that like putting salt in an open cut ouch
I'll wait till spring









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I spent this wonderful day at work, and the awning thing sounded great, except I still have to wait for the rest of the snow to melt around the trailer, and off the roof.










Tim


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Should have been here in W. Montana today . Snowing hard and wind around 25-30 mph all day. Spring isn't here yet, but we are hoping.

sunny

Dallas


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

What's this "snow" thing you all keep refering to?







Heading out next friday for Oceano/Pismo Beach. I'll try to figure out how to post photos when we get back...maybe that will hold you over till spring. A little vicarious Outbacking. sunny

Andy


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

60 degrees here yesterday too (Saturday). We camped two weeks ago and when we returned I backed her in and started my routine of unhitching and then blocking her up in stages. Unfortunately, the electric tongue jack (a Barker) extended the first time to allow me to unhitch and then decided to remain in that position. So, yesterday was the first opportunity I had to get out the hydraulic floor jack and raise her up to remove the electirc jack and install the original. I then had to hand crank (about a thousand revolutions after all was said and done) up and down, up and down, to get her positioned.

SIDE NOTE: Ya see! Reverie started me thinking about my wife's underwear this morning and now everything I'm typing is filled with sexual innuendo! Hmmm, plenty of time before church. WAKE UP WOMAN!









BACK TO OUR REGULARLY SCHEDULED PROGRAM: So I got her positioned (Come on - I'm talking about the TT. I'm thinking clearly again guys, though I can hear DW humming contentedly and quietly as she makes breakfast







) and blocked properly and then did a few small mods. Moved the oval mirror to above the battery/tank switch and put coat hooks where the mirror was. After cutting the stops off the old tip out drawer tray I put that on the cabinet door under the sink - to be used for sponges and such. Cut and positioned some anti-slip shelf liners. And cleaned her up a little.

A note on the mirror if anyone does this mod - BE CAREFUL REMOVING IT! Along with the hardware there is double-sided tape. Man, I thought it was going to break and slice my hands and shatter into my eyes - very precarious. Having said that - I love it in the new position. It can be used now, as we can stand in front of it. And the coat hooks allow coats (of course) to be hung in the dead space to the right of the slide. Very simple but useful mod.

Now I have to take the Barker apart and see if I can fix it - a job for this afternoon. Gee, if I can't fix it, I'll have to buy a new one that's rated for higher weight. That would be such a shame.







And, the last thing I'll mention about camping fever, which I have big-time even though we went two weeks ago, is this: yesterday, I opened the tonneau cover on the truck to get some tools out, and discovered that someone had left the two trash bags from the camping trip in there







I have to get to the bottom of this! GET IN HERE WOMAN!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

No Outback yet so I just had a beer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> No Outback yet so I just had a beer.
> [snapback]76374[/snapback]​


...after Moosegut's post, I had a cigarette


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The way the winter has gone around here so far, winterizing was a waste of time and money, we could have easily been camping the whole time.









Alas, as Jim stated earlier, we would need pontoons on the OB to get it anywhere...

Hey... wait a minute







!

Outback...Pontoons... Would that be the ultimate mod, or what?

Let's see, I'm gonna need some aluminium, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > No Outback yet so I just had a beer.
> ...
























You crack me up.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > campmg said:
> ...


Thought you were going to church!?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


Checking up on me huh? 11:00 service. Bye.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campmg said:


> No Outback yet so I just had a beer.
> [snapback]76374[/snapback]​



















John - The medication - a cold one









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> The way the winter has gone around here so far, winterizing was a waste of time and money, we could have easily been camping the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B-R-I-L-L-I-A-N-T !!!!!
More fun than a Zodiac. Hey - there's the name!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> The way the winter has gone around here so far, winterizing was a waste of time and money, we could have easily been camping the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guessing a little "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang" would do the trick Doug...


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

I was offline all weekend so just enjoyed reading all your posts. You are all too funny and just what I needed to get through a Monday. Nice to know I'm not the only one ready to Outback asap!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > The way the winter has gone around here so far, winterizing was a waste of time and money, we could have easily been camping the whole time.Â
> ...


You know, the more I think about this.... THIS COULD WORK!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeh its killing me!! I have had stuff to do the past 2 weekends and could not get out.
























This is one of the mildest winters we have ever had, I am glad that in my area camping is still easy to do. Think I am going to take her out somewhere this weekend and plan on using the following weekend while we are up in Cinncinnati for Bassmaster University.

I am just worried we are going to get a late winter hit. Wasn't this predicted to be one of the worst winters ever??


----------

